# Rachio setup tips n tricks?



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

I just got my rachio from prime day. I'm planning on installing it tonight. Wondering if there are any tips n tricks you guys have for setting it up and getting it dialed in. I've done some searching and light reading.

I think I'll just setup a standard time based watering cycle like I currently have to start to start. 
I need to perform a detailed audit but I eventually want to take advantage of the flex scheduling. 
I do have 3 zones in my backyard that overlap significantly I think I read on one of the posts that the best way to handle that is to divide the output by 2 or 3 to account for some of the overlap.

Are there any other tips you guys can share?


----------



## NorthernSouth (Jun 11, 2021)

Everything on Rachio site says to start with a standard watering cycle and introduce flex to one zone at a time to learn how the system works so sounds like you're doing it right.

I jumped right in to the flex and seems to be working great with mostly default settings. Pick the right soil type using Web Soil Survey, exposure, and slope. In advance settings, I shortened the root depth and changed the nozzle inches per hour.

Good read for understanding how it works - https://community.rachio.com/t/a-beginners-guide-on-understanding-and-using-all-those-numbers/26539

Advance settings - https://community.rachio.com/t/accu...ed-settings-and-estimating-gallons-used/20252

My advice when you do finally switch to flex, don't freak you see your first scheduled run for 14 hours.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Whoa why does it run for 14hrs? I created a fixed schedule last night and it doubled/tripled some of my normal zone times when i went back in to check on it.

Also are I'm wondering if I should run my rain sensor. I read mixed thoughts on using a rain sensor on the rachio forums. sounds like quite a few people have issues.


----------



## NorthernSouth (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm not actually sure why but a lot of people tend to ask about it on the Rachio page. It's not 14 hours of continuous watering and pretty sure it has something to do with the soak and cycle functionality. While every zone ran that first day, they're now all on different schedules because due to different levels of sun exposure, so it worked itself out.

Can't really speak to the rain sensor. I have one of the rainbirds but had it wired incorrectly. System still ran and I still had rain skips - didn't realize it was just due to the weather station. Of course, I just figured that out in May when North Texas has rain the entire month and its been dry ever sense.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Most importantly (other than soil settings), do a proper catch cup test to determine your ACTUAL precipitation rate and efficiency. Sometimes the Rachio app makes assumptions. A lot of time they are right, but some times they are wrong and will throw your watering times all out of whack.

Put your lawn and drip systems on separate schedules. And don't be surprised when you see multiple hour runtimes on your drip lines, but they only run once every 8 days.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

First week with it and I've got a few zones on flex daily. They seem to be watering about the same as I didn't previously on my fixed schedule. I might just cut everything over to flex daily and adjust as needed. Still need to do a zone audit to get the precip rate but maybe that can come later.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

I threw all my zones on Flex Daily from the get-go and was fine. Just watch all the zones and adjust some advanced settings as needed after you do a catch cup test. If a zone starts showing some stress, bump up your crop efficiency by 5-10%. That will essentially put down a bit more water per week.


----------

